# TV Licence



## madgie (Aug 1, 2013)

I know this might sound a bit daft but do we need a TV licence when we move out to Altea?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Not at all....


----------



## madgie (Aug 1, 2013)

madgie said:


> I know this might sound a bit daft but do we need a TV licence when we move out to Altea?


Thank you there seems to be so many silly questions come to my mind


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

the only time a question becomes silly, is when you need an answer but won't ask the question


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, you don't need a TV licence in Spain. You can also get a refund on your existing licence.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> No, you don't need a TV licence in Spain. You can also get a refund on your existing licence.


If it's Uk Tv you want in Spain you should be aware there are big changes possibly in December and we may lose many Uk channels (BBC for instance ) unless you are prepared to put up a dish the size of a small African country for 4000 euros! Lots on info on this elsewhere in the forum.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

madgie said:


> I know this might sound a bit daft but do we need a TV licence when we move out to Altea?


Are you expecting the BBC licencing detection van to be pulling up outside your villa?


----------

